# help please(ennie bennie fennie my heinie!)



## alsih2o (Jul 13, 2003)

i have been de-community supporterized! and rright before con when i have several threads to keep tabs on, someone tell me it isn't so!

 what do i do?


----------



## Piratecat (Jul 13, 2003)

Oh no, you're still a Community Supporter, Clay!

It's just that your new custom title is "Member."  The more elaborate ones went on vacation with your avatar. You know how it is.


----------



## alsih2o (Jul 13, 2003)

let's see... fallen out of favir with admin, page 63 of my supersecret community supporter handbook...seppuku.


 crap! and i just got tickets to the lion king.....


----------



## Piratecat (Jul 13, 2003)

Actually, if you check p. 114, you'll find that those tickets now belong to Henry and Darkness. Yoink.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Jul 13, 2003)

*still enjoying watching this long running feud*


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jul 13, 2003)

Hey, I am member too and I am legion!


----------



## Angcuru (Jul 13, 2003)

I've been wondering...how did the alsih20-PKitty "feud" start?


----------



## alsih2o (Jul 14, 2003)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> *I've been wondering...how did the alsih20-PKitty "feud" start? *




 he started it! *points*


----------



## Piratecat (Jul 14, 2003)

It's all his fault. He started those damn picture threads with no provocation, and I was _forced_ to retaliate.  Honor demanded it!

Now I call him at home at 2am, and leave flaming bags of poo on his doorstep. Hee hee.


----------



## alsih2o (Jul 14, 2003)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Now I and leave flaming bags of poo on his doorstep. Hee hee. *




 that's you?!?! where do oyu find so much poo and a bag that big.

 speaking of...i notice my avatar is gone now. is it possible that i am slowly disappearing?


----------



## Mark (Jul 14, 2003)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> *Actually, if you check p. 114, you'll find that those tickets now belong to Henry and Darkness. Yoink. *




I always hoped those two would get together...


----------



## Mark (Jul 14, 2003)

alsih2o said:
			
		

> * speaking of...i notice my avatar is gone now. is it possible that i am slowly disappearing? *




If you're losing weight I have a pretty _solid_ idea where it has been going...


----------



## hong (Jul 14, 2003)

alsih2o said:
			
		

> * speaking of...i notice my avatar is gone now. is it possible that i am slowly disappearing? *




Cheshire clay. Hmm.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jul 14, 2003)




----------



## the Jester (Jul 14, 2003)

Tallarn said:
			
		

> **still enjoying watching this long running feud* *




What he said.


----------



## alsih2o (Jul 14, 2003)

o.k., that is it! someone owes me an "R"!!!

 i will be gone by gencon at that rate and the metaphysics of em disappearing are making my head hurt.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jul 14, 2003)

alsih2o said:
			
		

> *o.k., that is it! someone owes me an "R"!!!
> 
> i will be gone by gencon at that rate and the metaphysics of em disappearing are making my head hurt. *




Don't worry, you won't have a head much longer so there's not much to HURT.

Oh...and

R


----------



## NiTessine (Jul 14, 2003)

Beware, alsi... Next, your post count will start diminishing.


----------



## the Jester (Jul 14, 2003)

NiTessine said:
			
		

> *Beware, alsi... Next, your post count will start diminishing. *




Or he'll suddenly be Alsiho... he'll lose a hydrogen atom!


----------



## alsih2o (Jul 14, 2003)

great1 i ask for help i get gawkers. this is not a traffic accident to be rubbernecked at! i need help!


----------



## Mark (Jul 14, 2003)

the Jester said:
			
		

> *Or he'll suddenly be Alsiho... he'll lose a hydrogen atom! *




_...small matter..._


----------



## Maldur (Jul 14, 2003)

He, dont disolve Clay!

Im hitching a ride to Gencon with him!!!

(thats a pretty nifty trick considering I live across an ocean)


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jul 14, 2003)

I see it now, paper bag avatar, no name and the words unknown member.


----------



## LightPhoenix (Jul 14, 2003)

alsih2o said:
			
		

> *great1 i ask for help i get gawkers. this is not a traffic accident to be rubbernecked at! i need help! *




Mmmm, rubbernecking...


----------



## Steve Jung (Jul 15, 2003)

alsih2o said:
			
		

> *great1 i ask for help i get gawkers. this is not a traffic accident to be rubbernecked at! i need help! *



I prefer the term "gaper," myself.


----------



## Crothian (Jul 15, 2003)

NiTessine said:
			
		

> *Beware, alsi... Next, your post count will start diminishing. *




That's just a scarey thought!!!


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jul 15, 2003)

Clay isn't disolving.  His appearance is just fading away to reveal his true identity.


http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?threadid=56774


----------



## Psionicist (Jul 15, 2003)

Soon, the R n' B will be gone! That's quite an accomplishment Mr. Clay.

Long live classical music.


----------



## Sixchan (Jul 15, 2003)

Clay, it's time to start compensating!  Long live Alsih3o! 

Come to think of it, if P-Kitty could see to changing clay's name to the much easier to pronounce Alish2o, I'd be very grateful.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jul 15, 2003)

He's lost an 'e'....


----------



## Welverin (Jul 15, 2003)

This is what happens when you go back in time and disrupt your parents meeting each other.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jul 15, 2003)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> *He's lost an 'e'.... *




That was he was out saying he knew who won the ENnies, another demerit.


----------



## alsih2o (Jul 15, 2003)

you will remember me fondly, yes?

 remember me at least?


 not split up my stuff too fast?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jul 15, 2003)

alsih2o said:
			
		

> *you will remember me fondly, yes?
> 
> remember me at least?
> 
> ...




Depends on what 'too fast' is.


----------



## Tabarnak Smokeblower (Jul 15, 2003)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> *I've been wondering...how did the alsih20-PKitty "feud" start? *




I thought it would have to do with a certain cat not liking water...

TS


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jul 15, 2003)

He is going fast.  Should we start to take bets when he is completly gone?


----------



## Seonaid (Jul 15, 2003)

alsih2o said:
			
		

> *not split up my stuff too fast? *




Wait, does that mean I have to give this stuff ba . . . I mean, uh . . . Look, ambulance chasers! ::runs::


----------



## Djeta Thernadier (Jul 15, 2003)

How _does_ one get a snazzy little title of some sort under their name anyway?


----------



## Emiricol (Jul 15, 2003)

lol poor PKitty.  Those threads are just HORRIBLE.  I'd *never* read or contribute to such a thread.  Nope.

 

Alsih2o, we'll miss you when you are gone!!


----------



## Umbran (Jul 15, 2003)

Djeta Thernadier said:
			
		

> *How does one get a snazzy little title of some sort under their name anyway? *




Become an EN World Community Supporter.

Poorl Alsih2o, vowelless and unloved


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jul 15, 2003)

Djeta Thernadier said:
			
		

> *How does one get a snazzy little title of some sort under their name anyway? *




Have to be a supporter and let Morrus know via email what you want it to say.


----------



## Djeta Thernadier (Jul 15, 2003)

Thanks!


----------



## Steve Jung (Jul 16, 2003)

alsih2o said:
			
		

> *you will remember me fondly, yes?
> 
> remember me at least?
> 
> ...



Wow. This is like reverse hangman.


----------



## alsih2o (Jul 16, 2003)

someone throw me a rope here?


----------



## LightPhoenix (Jul 16, 2003)

Ummm... this is why I'm not a community supporter.

(Not really, I wouldn't sign up because of Paypal... good thing too, but now I just don't have the money    Hire me!  I know biochemistry!)

Oh, I'd guess any rope is just going to go right through you.

Maybe you should steal his leg, that might stall him...


----------



## madriel (Jul 16, 2003)

alsih2o said:
			
		

> *someone throw me a rope here? *




Sorry, alsih2o.  Our hands are tied.  Being a cat owner, I can tell you that cats like to toy with their prey before eating it.

Uh-oh. 

It  was nice knowing you, clay.


----------



## alsih2o (Jul 16, 2003)

i think it is accelerating....


----------



## Knight Otu (Jul 16, 2003)

alsih2o said:
			
		

> *i think it is accelerating....  *




Can I have your post count?






Not that it means anything.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jul 16, 2003)

Note to self: Don't get on PirateCat's bad side. Disappearing=bad.


----------



## Sixchan (Jul 17, 2003)

I wouldn't mind having your join date...


----------



## alsih2o (Jul 17, 2003)

down to an "M", i guess it is time to make out a will. if i come back form gencon and do not exist, i will have a document prepared....


----------



## Ravellion (Jul 17, 2003)

LightPhoenix said:
			
		

> *Hire me!  I know biochemistry!)*



You wouldn't consider moving to The Netherlands now would you? Apparently there is a shortage of (Bio)chemists here. It even hit the news a year or two ago.

Rav


----------



## Ravellion (Jul 17, 2003)

Clay, I can't help you directly... but for now, I'll try and occupy the kitty, perhaps I can buy you some time:


----------



## arwink (Jul 17, 2003)

I'll give you five to one odds that the 2 in his names the first thing to fade after the titles gone


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jul 17, 2003)

alsih2o said:
			
		

> *someone throw me a rope here? *




 Here you go but...


----------



## alsih2o (Jul 17, 2003)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Here you go but... *




 o.k, so, i wonder if i can sue hand of evil and piratecat for emotional distress?


----------



## Crothian (Jul 17, 2003)

Don't worry, we'll remember you when your gone!!


----------



## alsih2o (Jul 18, 2003)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *Don't worry, we'll remember you when your gone!! *




 not good enough, need help now (continues taping morrus code  on the pipes)


----------



## Henry (Jul 18, 2003)

alsih2o said:
			
		

> *o.k, so, i wonder if i can sue hand of evil and piratecat for emotional distress? *




Oh, I dunno... don't get rid of the gift Hand of Evil gave you, that's for sure... after all, a mime is a terrible thing to waste...


----------



## Gnarlo (Jul 18, 2003)

alsih2o ! Long time no see! You're looking great, have you lost weight?


----------



## Knight Otu (Jul 18, 2003)

The M is gone now, too....  







What's next?


----------



## Tabarnak Smokeblower (Jul 18, 2003)

bye bye alsih2o







Argh why won'T it show! (paste the link in another browser, its actually an image of a gnome disapearing. FOund it looking for penguins)

TS


----------



## Tabarnak Smokeblower (Jul 18, 2003)

argh try #2


----------



## Robbert Raets (Jul 18, 2003)

alsih2o said:
			
		

> *....I notice my avatar is gone now. is it possible that i am slowly disappearing? *




Did your wacko scientist friend send you back in time, causing your mother to fall in love with you, instead of your father, by any chance?!


----------



## alsih2o (Jul 18, 2003)

aaaahhhhhh!! someone make it stop!!!!! help help, i have a tsyr on me (do they bite?)

 i need a tsyr tswatter!


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jul 18, 2003)

Reduced to being a stand-in for other members, now that must be humiliating.


----------



## Sixchan (Jul 18, 2003)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *Reduced to being a stand-in for other members, now that must be humiliating. *




No, no, those disappearing letters were him entering the coccoon stage and shedding his old skin.  He has now metamorphed into another poster.


----------



## Remathilis (Jul 18, 2003)

Does Tsyr know you've become a stunt double?


----------



## alsih2o (Jul 18, 2003)

Remathilis said:
			
		

> *Does Tsyr know you've become a stunt double? *




 i was gonna email him and blame him, but his preferences are set up such that he does not get email, private messages or instant messages


----------



## the Jester (Jul 19, 2003)

But man, your avatar sure is sexy now....


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jul 19, 2003)

alsih2o said:
			
		

> *
> 
> i was gonna email him and blame him, but his preferences are set up such that he does not get email, private messages or instant messages  *




i'm sure he'll apreaciate it just the same if some one tries to blow him up though.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Jul 19, 2003)

Heh! The gnome is back!


----------



## alsih2o (Jul 19, 2003)

o.k., time out. i am not sure i wanna play anymore. this is like inventing a weapon inly to have it tested on the inventor. something is very wrong with this picture.


----------



## Crothian (Jul 19, 2003)

You didn't dissipear, you meta morphisised!!


----------



## alsih2o (Jul 19, 2003)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *You didn't dissipear, you meta morphisised!!   *





 wa wa wa waaaaa. that one hurt.


----------



## Knight Otu (Jul 19, 2003)

> this is like inventing a weapon inly to have it tested on the inventor.




You mean the gnome? Then why do you neglect to state that it also has been tested on other posters previously?  

Tssk, poor gnome... rejected by his creator...


----------



## Remathilis (Jul 20, 2003)

Hey, its all on the wheel, it all comes around.


----------



## the Jester (Jul 20, 2003)

Hey man, at least you still have all your atoms!


----------



## Sixchan (Jul 20, 2003)

Shouldn't that title read "Good to be Ghome?"


----------



## the Jester (Jul 20, 2003)

Sixchan said:
			
		

> *Shouldn't that title read "Good to be Ghome?" *




Maybe it will be soon?


----------



## Robbert Raets (Jul 20, 2003)

I really don't get this gnome thing. That PirateCat & Clay have a ... misunderstanding.... is one thing, but this.....


----------



## the Jester (Jul 21, 2003)

No, I think they understand each other just fine...


----------



## Crothian (Jul 21, 2003)

The gnome is fear.....


----------



## alsih2o (Jul 21, 2003)

this is so wrong....


----------



## KnowTheToe (Jul 22, 2003)

Me my moe Meenie


----------



## madriel (Jul 22, 2003)

alsih2o said:
			
		

> *this is so wrong.... *




There there Shirley.


----------

